# Get married without proof of her late husband's death?



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Singapore requires proof of eligibility to marry. She has been unable to get a death certificate for her husband. I have proof of my divorce.

The only country where we can marry on our word alone is evidently the USA. Getting her a USA visa without being married is difficult for a Myanmar citizen.

Suggestions?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

"Dumb" question: why is she unable to obtain a death certificate? You hopefully realize that, to outside observers, the most likely explanation is that her husband isn't yet deceased.

New Zealand does not require a death certificate, but she would need a visa to visit New Zealand.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I know it sounds strange. Myanmar is a third world country. People in government are not paid well. When you need a document, like a birth certificate, you request it, and pay the fees. If it does not show up in the mail, after six months, then your money is gone, and you start over.

He was killed in a "hot zone". Evidently he was blown to tiny bits. No body means no death certificate in Myanmar. Only the military acknowledges his death. She gets a check every month for his pension, and that is the only document she has.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

BBCWatcher said:


> "Dumb" question: why is she unable to obtain a death certificate? You hopefully realize that, to outside observers, the most likely explanation is that her husband isn't yet deceased.



I was ROFL, thinking of another country, where when relations sour, the other person is deemed to have died .. until I realised this question pertains to Myanmar .. 

If there is no document, you need to make them, by doing an affidavit, publish in the paper, and then legalise it .. etc. etc. Lawyers may advice

Just because they don't care don't mean other countries will take it as so .. I can give examples of those who either 'forgot' their husband died, or 'couldn' prove' and ended up in Hotel Changi, when it comes to SG.

When the SG govt does their verificaiton, good luck


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

She wants to get married in Vegas now. She wants her sister and brother-in-law to witness it. The marriage license will be accepted by Singapore if it is from the USA, and is, of course, in English. I do want her to get an English translation of the documents for his pension to show the ROM in case of any problems.

I emailed an inexpensive lawyer in Myanmar that supposedly speaks English, but she has not returned my message.  If I do not hear back, I will get one in Singapore. That way I can make sure everything is legal and I do not have to go back and explain anything. :tongue1:

Her mother has prayed to QwanYin for years that her daughter will meet a Buddhist man and she will remarry. Her prayer came true as I am a Buddhist-Hindu. She was taken by surprise when she learned that I am a Westerner. In Myanmar culture marring a Westerner is not encouraged. :tongue1:


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

So back to the issue of her getting a U.S. tourist visa then.

I'm still puzzled why a widow cannot obtain her deceased husband's death certificate reasonably easily.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

So am I. I want the lawyer to get the proof for us, and to help her get a visa.

For all I know her hubby has been on a holiday for six years.

I once met a woman at a bar in Scottsdale, AZ. I was going through a divorce, but was not ready to sleep around. Anyway she looked about 30, but said she was 38 and single. She was trying to impress me. One of her girlfriends said she was married. I excused myself, got in my Jeep and drove away.

About a year later she was back at the same bar having a birthday party with some other girls. My friend saw her. She gave him her phone number to give me. It turns out that she was in fact only 30, had four kids, and was now freshly divorced. 

He said if you are not interested do you mind if I date her. I told him that he was more than welcome.

I would rather not deal with that sort of thing happening again.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds reasonable, Linuxpro. "Trust but verify," basically.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Good news. We made some headway. We have someone on the ground, in Myanmar, hunting down the death certificate.

We will marry November 29, in Singapore if all goes well. We will immediately apply for a Visa for her to visit California with me in May 2014.

They will look at me funny when we ask for a tourist visa, not a resident visa, haha. People think everyone wants to live in the USA. Not us!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Well of late, ICA has been looking at any application from Myanmar a bit carefully .. getting it sorted is better than ICa telling you that you declared a live person dead (as per records ..  )

Good ..


----------

